

Ask HN: Any good resources / literature on the full web stack? - Fannon

As a web-developer it&#x27;s rather easy to find good resources on programming, program-architecture, best practices and so on.<p>But I found it much more difficult to get good (detailed) information on the context of those technologies: How the internet infrastructure works, the internal workings of a browser, Network Protocols and their environments, etc.<p>Are there good resources to recommend that go into more detail on these subjects?<p>Thanks! Simon
======
haidrali
[http://highscalability.com/](http://highscalability.com/)

------
siscia
Why you don't write one ?

Take any open source projects you may like and start to look under the hood,
it is slower, but you will learn way more this way than simply reading :)

